# Annual post Thanksgiving Vintage ride in Santa Monica, CA 11/26



## old hotrod (Oct 29, 2011)

Well it is that time of year again and the annual post Thanksgiving Vintage Bicycle ride in Santa Monica, CA will be on the Saturday after Thanksgiving (11/26)...this will be the 5th year running (more or less after a few hiccups) so bring out the special bikes for this once a year event...here is a link to the 2007 ride...enjoy

http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/2068954103/in/set-72157603311703906


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 13, 2011)

Bump to the top...


----------



## okozzy (Nov 22, 2011)

*Details*

Can someone send details, i.e., time, place, mileage, etc., etc.




old hotrod said:


> Bump to the top...


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 22, 2011)

Meet in the parking lot on the North side of the pier starting at 9:30am...we will try to leave at 10:30...mileage is up to you...most of us are enthusiasts and we ride to Venice and on down to Marina Del Rey and back so there are many points turn turn around if not up to it...
Please note that this is truly a vintage bike ride and an opportunity to get those really special bikes out for a nice ride at a comfortable pace in great surroundings...in the past, we have been honored with some of the best and rarest bikes in So Cal and I am hoping that the tradition continues...


----------



## jwm (Nov 23, 2011)

Looking forward to this one! Mary and I missed the last Coasters ride, so we're polishing up the vintage steel. Weather report looks good, too.
So, this is a vintage ride at vintage pace, right? Start out slow, and then ease up some...

JWM


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 23, 2011)

Vintage pace...= "old, fat and slow" and I am only referring to the bikes...and me of course...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 24, 2011)

*Head Count ?? --  See you there Mr. Dave*

Head Count from everyone who thinks they will make this ride on Saturday ?? 

Temps should be in the mid 70's & Sunny -- I know I will be there plus I am bringing someone in my carpool down there -- who else is in ??  

*


*


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 24, 2011)

*We'll be there so....*

that's +2, Abe and Melissa.


----------



## schwinnja (Nov 24, 2011)

*C Ya @ the pier*

San Jac and Helmet will represent.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Nov 24, 2011)

we may show if i can convince m'lady -


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 25, 2011)

I hear that Santa Monica is lovely this time of year.

 So, lets get on our bikes and ride!

 Count me in.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 25, 2011)

Bummer!

 The bad Ford took a dump today, and it is in the shop for minor repairs, and I have to be around tomorrow to pick it up.

 So, needless to say, I'm not going to be able to make the Santa Monica ride afterall.

 It looks like it will be a beautiful day to ride.

 Have Fun, and represent the hobby well!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 25, 2011)

The Antelope Valley Huffman Rescue will be sending a representative!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 27, 2011)

well it was a long day, but as usual we had a great time!
if you didn't make it you missed out.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 27, 2011)

*Good Times*

Great ride - Perfect SoCal weather - nice showing of vintage riders ( bicycles - not people in most cases ) -- looks like you got back late according to your "early" morning post -- good to see everyone - Thanks for making it happen Dave - Good Times - Ride Vintage


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, for those that didn't make it and for our brethren living in places that actually have seasons...here are a few pictures from the annual ride...great turnout and fantastic weather...who could ask for anything more...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/sets/72157628178070605/


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 27, 2011)

Awesome I totally missed out what a great day for a ride! Thanks for the pics...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 27, 2011)

Here are the posts I made of the photos of the ride.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...sgiving-Vintage-ride-in-Santa-Monica-CA-11-26
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?20416-A-Boy-s-Eye-View-of-Our-Hobby


----------



## jwm (Nov 28, 2011)

What a fine day we had! It makes me pause for a minute and soak in the gratitude. Great people, great machines, great weather. We are so fortunate to be able to get out there, and participate in the fun and craziness that is So Cal. 
But- for those stuck in the frozen North. Don't be too jealous- We had horrible, grinding, creeping traffic all the way home. (does that make you feel better? )


No pics of rubber snake man? :eek:

JWM


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 28, 2011)

jwm said:


> No pics of rubber snake man? :eek:




I think he's in this one. unfortunately somoene was in the way just as I took the photo!!!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 28, 2011)

*Turkey ride*

You vintage riders in SOUTHERN CAL have it made! First thing I noticed was what? THE SUN in the pictures...Looked like it was a blast ...TSHIRTS ? WOW!The SKIDKINGS (only the hardcore ) did a ride a couple of weeks ago ...upper 40's ...muddy ..10.5 miles of FALL COLORS ..but NO RAIN..Sure am looking forward to some SUN....Great pics ..Good job ....

                                          Gary J 
                                          EL PRESIDENTE 
                                          SKIDKINGS V.B.C. 
                                          TACOMA ,WN


----------



## jwm (Nov 28, 2011)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> You vintage riders in SOUTHERN CAL have it made! First thing I noticed was what? THE SUN in the pictures...Looked like it was a blast ...TSHIRTS ? WOW!The SKIDKINGS (only the hardcore ) did a ride a couple of weeks ago ...upper 40's ...muddy ..10.5 miles of FALL COLORS ..but NO RAIN..Sure am looking forward to some SUN....Great pics ..Good job ....
> 
> Gary J
> EL PRESIDENTE
> ...




Upper 40's? Muddy?
BRRRRR!!!
You guys win the hardcore prize.

JWM


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 28, 2011)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> You vintage riders in SOUTHERN CAL have it made! First thing I noticed was what? THE SUN in the pictures...Looked like it was a blast ...TSHIRTS ? WOW!The SKIDKINGS (only the hardcore ) did a ride a couple of weeks ago ...upper 40's ...muddy ..10.5 miles of FALL COLORS ..but NO RAIN..Sure am looking forward to some SUN....Great pics ..Good job ....
> 
> Gary J
> EL PRESIDENTE
> ...



I've been through where you are, it's beautiful this time of year!
it may be a push, you only rode 10.5 miles. we stated at 10:00am or so and rode off and on until 8:30pm or so.


----------

